# [Malaysian NR] Ainesh Sevellaraja 3.72 Pyraminx Average



## Iggy (Feb 18, 2015)

> (2.93), 4.40, 3.19, (4.46), 3.56 = 3.72
> 
> Yay sub 4! Places me 17th in the world. Could've been better if I didn't lock up on the 4.40 though heh
> 
> ...


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 18, 2015)

What a pro.


My 3x3 is faster than my pyra lol


----------



## the super cuber (Feb 18, 2015)

awesome average!


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice solves!


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 18, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> What a pro.
> 
> 
> My 3x3 is faster than my pyra lol


You can get sub 10 in a day.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 18, 2015)

much fasts  nice one Iggy!

What happened in big BLD?


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> You can get sub 10 in a day.


I do not own a pyraminx hehe


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 18, 2015)

have you thought about turning to moyu as your main?


----------



## Iggy (Feb 18, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> What a pro.
> 
> 
> My 3x3 is faster than my pyra lol



Thanks!

Because you don't practice 



the super cuber said:


> awesome average!



Thanks!



XTowncuber said:


> Nice solves!



Thanks!



Ollie said:


> much fasts  nice one Iggy!
> 
> What happened in big BLD?



Thanks!

Most of my solves on the first day went terribly (especially BLDs) :/ It could be because I didn't get enough sleep the night before 



CiaranBeahan said:


> have you thought about turning to moyu as your main?



I have one, but I think I haven't broken it in enough


----------

